# Thicker Versus Thinner Coils On The Reo/rm2



## Silver

Hi all

It has intrigued me for some time what the difference is between coils of slightly different thickness. So for the past few weeks I have been testing different coils on my REO/RM2s and thought I would share my findings.

The two thicknesses I have tried are the 1.5mm and 1.8mm diameter. (micro and mini-coils, strictly speaking) I have tried these two coil IDs quite extensively on two of my REO/RM2s. One is at 0.9 ohms the other at 1.4 ohms. For the 1.5mm ID coils I use 28g Kanthal as I have been for some time. For the 1.8mm ID coils, I used 26g so I could get 1 more wrap and come out at exactly the same resistance. I wick both with cotton - the 1.8mm coils naturally have more cotton because they are thicker.

I was quite surprised by my findings

*Bottom line is I prefer the 1.5mm ID 28g coils for their throat hit, quicker response and "sharper" feeling vape.*

The thicker 1.8mm coils provide really good rich dense flavour, but despite me raising their height - I just can't get the same throat hit. It's not bad but not quite like the 1.5mm 28g coils. Another negative is they take a bit longer to warm up (especially on the 1.4 ohmer) and they display a kind of "afterburner" effect - whereby after you let go the fire button, there is still some vaporising taking place as the coil cools down.

Perhaps my experience with the 1.8mm ID should have been tested with the same Kanthal (28g) and maybe what I am observing has nothing to do with the "thickness" of the coil but rather the 26g Kanthal - but I thought I could get an extra wrap in and come out at the same resistance.

I think flavour lovers who like deep dense rich flavour will enjoy these "thicker" 1.8mm ID coils with 26g Kanthal.

Hope it benefits you

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Wazeer

Just out of curiosity how many wraps did u do?


----------



## Silver

I forgot to add to the above to just put it in a bit more perspective.

Let's say I am getting the following on the thinner 1.5mm ID coils:
Flavour - 8/10
Throat hit - 9/10
"Sharpness" - 9/10

Then on the thicker 1.8mm ID 26g coils I am getting the following:
Flavour - 10/10 (denser and richer)
Throat hit - 6/10 (less throat hit)
"Sharpness" - 6/10 (less sharp - more rounded - which arguably is better - but I think it makes for less throat hit)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Having also experimented, initially I thought the larger ID coils @2mm were performing better, but found the TH and flavour would diminish after some time. New batteries made no difference. I tried moving the coil up, down, less wick, more wick. I think it also depends on the juice. My current coil at 1.5ID, 26g, 7/8 wraps @0.71 ohms seems to be hitting all the right notes. She fires up really fast, which I think may be the key.

Oh, and the right wick length is, I believe just as vital, if not more so for the reomizer. Don't want the coil having to slow cook a ton of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Wazeer said:


> Just out of curiosity how many wraps did u do?


On the 1.4 ohmer, 9 wraps for the thinner 1.5mm 28g coil and 10 wraps for the thicker 1.8mm 26g coil

On the 0.9 ohmer, 6 wraps for the thinner 1.5mm 28g coil and 7 wraps for the thicker 1.8mm 26g coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Over and out guys - will chat more tomorrow


----------



## soonkia

Yeah, the afterburner effect and the slower to warm up is probably a lot more to do with the thickness of the wire (and the Ohms/meter) than the diameter of the coil.

Not sure what influence the thickness of the wire would have on the vape quality.

Would be interesting to see what happens if you have a 1.5 and a 1.8 ID coils at the same Ohms and both on 28G. But then you run into the problem of coverage differences as the 1.8 ID will have less wraps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Having also experimented, initially I thought the larger ID coils @2mm were performing better, but found the TH and flavour would diminish after some time. New batteries made no difference. I tried moving the coil up, down, less wick, more wick. I think it also depends on the juice. My current coil at 1.5ID, 26g, 7/8 wraps @0.71 ohms seems to be hitting all the right notes. She fires up really fast, which I think may be the key.
> 
> Oh, and the right wick length is, I believe just as vital, if not more so for the reomizer. Don't want the coil having to slow cook a ton of juice.


Yes, I found below 0.65 ohms it badly affects any juice and the afterburner effect is too much. From around 0.65 to 0.75 ohms on 27 g is about right for me. On the Cyclone with AFC and dual coils find I can go much lower, been on 0.45 ohms for about 40 days (ceramic wick) now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

soonkia said:


> Yeah, the afterburner effect and the slower to warm up is probably a lot more to do with the thickness of the wire (and the Ohms/meter) than the diameter of the coil.
> 
> Not sure what influence the thickness of the wire would have on the vape quality.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what happens if you have a 1.5 and a 1.8 ID coils at the same Ohms and both on 28G. But then you run into the problem of coverage differences as the 1.8 ID will have less wraps.


 
I believe a good coil is key. This technique is awesome. I made a few for a friends Aqua yesterday like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Yes, I found below 6.5 ohms it badly affects any juice and the afterburner effect is too much. From around 6.5 to 7.5 ohms on 27 g is about right for me. On the Cyclone with AFC and dual coils find I can go much lower, been on 4.5 ohms for about 40 days (ceramic wick) now.


 
I think you mean 0.65Ω .... 0.75Ω ..... 0.45Ω Andre?

My sweetspot is ±0.6 to 0.7Ω for tobacco flavours and ±0.9 to 1.0Ω for non tobacco flavours, only using 28G Kathal. Haven't had any luck with 26G Kanthal doesn't matter which way I tried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I think you mean 0.65Ω .... 0.75Ω ..... 0.45Ω Andre?
> 
> My sweetspot is ±0.6 to 0.7Ω for tobacco flavours and ±0.9 to 1.0Ω for non tobacco flavours, only using 28G Kathal. Haven't had any luck with 26G Kanthal doesn't matter which way I tried.


Thanks, edited post. Yes, also tried 26 g, just too slow for me. Were using the 28g for a long time untill I tried 27 g - gives me just that extra coverage. But, as opposed to @Alex's 1.5 mm I use a 1.6 mm mandrel - for the ceramic wick to fit nicely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I believe a good coil is key. This technique is awesome. I made a few for a friends Aqua yesterday like this.




SuperX really amazes me everytime with his creativity, and that for a self acknowled non technocrat!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Most of the REOnauts are vape veterans and was wondering something about the coils. I have seen nano,micro, macro,jumbo and other sizes of coils but cannot understand what difference they all make?
I know there are differences in OHMS etc but flavour/TH?? I'm totally bamboozled and would appreciate your honest feedback 
Hmmm hope this is not one of those... How long is a China man's name, questions ? Would you bother with the bigger coils or keep to nano or micro coils?


----------



## Mike

This subject fascinates the engineer in me hugely. Personally I don't like to think in terms of ohms, as wattage is a better measure for this sort of thing. There are quite a few factors at play, specifically I see it as

Mass (Startup temp, thermal capacity)
Surface area of coil (amount of wick to be heated)
Cross sectional surface area of wick or coil diameter (related to effectivity of wick)
Temperature (I'd assume a 4 wrap 32g coil gets hotter than a 6 wrap 24g for the same wattage)
Wicking speed and wick density inside the coil (Faster wicks would work more effectively with fewer wrap coils)

Now granted, I don't have any experience with making coils etc and this is just my view. I've been trying to find some more info on this, but I plan to investigate it asap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm watching and absorbing this thread with great interest! Thanks Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> This subject fascinates the engineer in me hugely. Personally I don't like to think in terms of ohms, as wattage is a better measure for this sort of thing. There are quite a few factors at play, specifically I see it as
> 
> Mass (Startup temp, thermal capacity)
> Surface area of coil (amount of wick to be heated)
> Cross sectional surface area of wick or coil diameter (related to effectivity of wick)
> Temperature (I'd assume a 4 wrap 32g coil gets hotter than a 6 wrap 24g for the same wattage)
> Wicking speed and wick density inside the coil (Faster wicks would work more effectively with fewer wrap coils)
> 
> Now granted, I don't have any experience with making coils etc and this is just my view. I've been trying to find some more info on this, but I plan to investigate it asap


Did give you the link to the blogs of that guy on ECF. You talk the same language - way over the heads of us non-engineer peeps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

I scanned over one of them on my cell at the physio - completely forgot about them after that. Thanks for the reminder!!!

I actually don't see much stuff on the subject of coil variables etc.. Some interesting stuff, but nothing like what I have in mind? This is the one of most interest to me

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...minimalists-tensioned-contact-micro-coil.html

Am I missing any? I see 7 blog posts


----------



## Alex

Here's an excellent vid on explaining the different guage wires, what to use when, and why.Hell I'm learning much here.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Andre

Darth_V@PER said:


> Most of the REOnauts are vape veterans and was wondering something about the coils. I have seen nano,micro, macro,jumbo and other sizes of coils but cannot understand what difference they all make?
> I know there are differences in OHMS etc but flavour/TH?? I'm totally bamboozled and would appreciate your honest feedback
> Hmmm hope this is not one of those... How long is a China man's name, questions ? Would you bother with the bigger coils or keep to nano or micro coils?


The guys in the know are adamant that micro coils are the most efficient, but there will always be those that differ. Difference names are related to the inner diameter of the coils. See table below.
You can vary your throat hit and flavour by the position of your coil. The nearer the posts and the higher the coil the more the throat hit. The nearer to the edge of the deck and the lower to the deck the more flavour.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Holy crap that's an interesting point as well.. Andre have you perhaps tried different drip tips and their effect on throat hits? By the logic of "varying distance" to mouth, a longer tip should have less of a hit? Wonder if it's got to do with vapour heat or possibly even oxidation - gonna have to ask around about this one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> I scanned over one of them on my cell at the physio - completely forgot about them after that. Thanks for the reminder!!!
> 
> I actually don't see much stuff on the subject of coil variables etc.. Some interesting stuff, but nothing like what I have in mind? This is the one of most interest to me
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...minimalists-tensioned-contact-micro-coil.html
> 
> Am I missing any? I see 7 blog posts


Yes, that is the one. I tried to make sense, but he refers to other threads and uses language.... In the end he says, if I understand correctly, that micro coils (ID around 1.5 mm) are the best if properly tensioned when wrapped and that ceramic wicking is the best.
The rest of the stuff you mention....sorry, my knowledge is limited to practical experience.


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@Andre you my Friend..... ABSOLUTE LEGEND 
That's exactly the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys for all the insightful comments and the video posts. Will go through when i have more time. 
Another thing i noticed with my thicker 1.8mm 26g coils is they tend to "rumble", "pop' and spit more. On occasion I have gotten a tiny bit of juice spitting up the drip tip into my mouth. Not very pleasant. 

I am starting to think my experiences with the thicker coils has more to do with the 26g wire than the coil iD. Perhaps my next round of testing shall be using 28g as well for the thicker coils, but then they will likely have one less wrap to hit the same resistance. Or maybe I should do the same wraps and they will have slightly higher resistance. 

Gosh, this could take some time..... Lol.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

Just remember if you aiming for the same resistance, one more wrap will be just that tiny bit more surface area as well. Don't know if it will make a huge difference to any of the scores.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Interesting thread! 

Based on this, I'm thinking I need to go for 28g for when the reo arrives.

I have a lot of learning to do considering the fact that I've never wrapped a coil before! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> Based on this, I'm thinking I need to go for 28g for when the reo arrives.


 
As a relative newbie to coil making and REO's I would agree that 28g is the way to start... and I would say 9-10 wraps giving you around 1,3Ω is were my happy place is and where I think you should aim for to start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> Based on this, I'm thinking I need to go for 28g for when the reo arrives.
> 
> I have a lot of learning to do considering the fact that I've never wrapped a coil before!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yip, 28 g is a great gauge to start off with. I shall post some coiling vids in the Reo Basics thread (original post) for you to watch. @Alex you also posted a good vid on Reo coiling, please post me that post link if you can find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> As a relative newbie to coil making and REO's I would agree that 28g is the way to start... and I would say 9-10 wraps giving you around 1,3Ω is were my happy place is and where I think you should aim for to start.



Thanks for the advice rob. 

I should go get some kanthal in the meantime and start wrapping as practice  

Soooooo, which kind soul is gonna have a vape session with me at Vape King when the reo arrives and show me the ropes with the reo? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Yip, 28 g is a great gauge to start off with. I shall post some coiling vids in the Reo Basics thread (original post) for you to watch. @Alex you also posted a good vid on Reo coiling, please post me that post link if you can find it.



As always. Thanks Andre!  

Lucky for you, you're not in jhb else I'd be begging/nagging you to show me the ropes  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> As always. Thanks Andre!
> 
> Lucky for you, you're not in jhb else I'd be begging/nagging you to show me the ropes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Get hold of @PeterHarris, he is not far from VK and surely he will gladly assist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

I dont mind. Just let me know when 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> I dont mind. Just let me know when
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Awesome sauce!  will be in touch!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome sauce!  will be in touch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Posted the coil building vids: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> I dont mind. Just let me know when
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thank you, fellow Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Yip, 28 g is a great gauge to start off with. I shall post some coiling vids in the Reo Basics thread (original post) for you to watch. @Alex you also posted a good vid on Reo coiling, please post me that post link if you can find it.


 
Hi @Andre, I've been trying to find the one in question, but not sure which one it was. My youtube history is miles long 

was it this one?


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Posted the coil building vids: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/



Thanks for the vids 

Watching and paying close attention!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Hi @Andre, I've been trying to find the one in question, but not sure which one it was. My youtube history is miles long
> 
> was it this one?



That is the one, thanks a lot.


----------



## Reonat

Has anybody ever heard of or used a "Greigsters Coil Buddy"? Am really worrying about my ability to build a coil. In fiddling with rebuilding Evod coils I can just tell that I am not a natural... @Rob Fisher I hope you are a patient man!

This tool looks like it could at the very least hold everything in place and shouldn't be too difficult to make.

http://www.frequency.com/video/greigsters-coil-buddy/146988966


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Mornat see this thread for something similar... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kk-vapetek-coil-jig.3324/

But honestly making a micro coil is really simply and easy... I'm not a McGyver type at all and even I can do it... so will you after one short lesson!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> @Mornat see this thread for something similar... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kk-vapetek-coil-jig.3324/
> 
> But honestly making a micro coil is really simply and easy... I'm not a McGyver type at all and even I can do it... so will you after one short lesson!


Thanks Rob - I certainly hope I live up to your expectation!! You will be within your full rights to fall on the floor laughing if not.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mornat said:


> Thanks Rob - I certainly hope I live up to your expectation!! You will be within your full rights to fall on the floor laughing if not.


 
I promise you will be fine! It's really a breeze!


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> Has anybody ever heard of or used a "Greigsters Coil Buddy"? Am really worrying about my ability to build a coil. In fiddling with rebuilding Evod coils I can just tell that I am not a natural... @Rob Fisher I hope you are a patient man!
> 
> This tool looks like it could at the very least hold everything in place and shouldn't be too difficult to make.
> 
> http://www.frequency.com/video/greigsters-coil-buddy/146988966


I use one similar to the one @Rob Fisher posted the link to (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kk-vapetek-coil-jig.3324/). Nice to have, but you can easily go without. Building for the Reo is far, far easier than rebuilding an Evod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

2mm 8 wrap 26g is my current sweet spot for the dessert vapes. And I use it with ekowool


----------



## PeterHarris

Im also 2mm 26g 8 wraps. But I use 2 strands of 2mm silica

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

I'm using 7 wraps 1.5mm ID 28g.
Organic cotton for wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

I got a coil jig from @Zeki Hilmi , its about 200 bucks and works the same as the ones in the vids posted


----------



## Alex

1.4mm coil, at .7ohms with rayon wick is utterly fantastic. I can't believe how well this rayon works. No dry hits. Wick still looks as good as new after 3 days. I only changed it for a new one out of curiosity.


----------

